# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  ][|::|عمل الفواصل|::|][بالصور][

## .:روح وريحان:.

عمل الفواصل
طبعاً زي ماشفتوا موضوعي 
][زين مواضيعك مع روح وريحان][
ومن هنا الرابط الى اللي ماشافوه
من اهني
واخ المؤمل طلب مني 
اعلمك واكيييييد هذا يسعدني 
والشكر الجزيل اله على الاقتراح 
وببدا بالفاصله اللي طلبها
اولا 
نفتح برنامج 
الفوتوشوب 
ونبدا نضيف فرش  (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمــ) اللي نحتاجها في هذي الفاصله
وهذي صورة الا الفرش
والاتحميلها






للتحميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل من هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــا

اضافه الفرش من 

 
بعد كذا نفتح برنامج
الايمج ريدي 
وهذا ملحق الى الفوتوشوب
ويفتح البرنامج من:
 
وبيكون غير الصورة الا عندي بس من نفس المكانه
اخر شي في العمود

مابيختلف عندكم الا الصورة 
بعد مانفتحه
نفتح صفحة جديدة من file بعدين new
بتظلع لكمـ هالنافذه :
اضغطوا زي الصورة

بتنفتح عدكمـ صفحة زي 
كدا 
 

لموووضع بقيهـ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا  فيكمـ
تكمله الموضوع
نكبر الصفحة  
ونطبع فيها الفرشة
اللي باسم(بسم اللله الرحمن الرحيم)
والاختيار حر 
مثلا اني اختر هذي


بعد هذا 
نفتح صفحة جديدة ونفس الشي
file&new


صار عدنا صفحتين وحدة فيها 
بسم اللله الرحمن الرحيم
وحدة فاضية
نروح الى اشارةة النقل
من هنا

ونرح الى الصفحة الا فيها 
بم الله الرحمن الرحيم ونضغط عليها ونسحبها للصفحة الفاضية
الحين بيكون عدنا الصفحتين بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


بعدين نحفظ دول الشرائح بملف
مثلا المستندات
  



بعدين نضغط على الصفحة الثانية 
الاتكون محدده 
زي مافي الصورة
ونضغط عليها باليمين 


بتظهر عدنا هذي الصفحة


نضغط على المحاط بالدائرة بتطلع لينا نافذة الاختيار 
نروح الى المستندات ونضغط شريحة من الشرائح الثلاث
الاولى افضل
بعد 
نروح الى النافذة هذي

ونضغط زي الصورة

للموضوع بقيهـ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا فيكم

تكمله الموضوع


بتظهر عدنا هذي الصفحة



نضغط على المحاط بالدائرة بتطلع لينا نافذة الاختيار 
نروح الى المستندات ونضغط شريحة من الشرائح الثلاث
بس الحين الثانية

ونروح نفس الشي مرة ثانية الى النافذة



ونعيد نفس الحركة الا قبل بس على الشرحة الثالثة 
الحين نروح الى 

 
ونضغط
بتشوفوا انا كلمة بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم صارت بالجليتر تتحرك  زي مافي الفاصله
بعد كذا نضغط مرة ثانية على نفس الزر عشان توقف 

الحين باقي علينا الخطين الا على الجنبين 
نروح الى 
الزر

 
ونروح نحدد على حسب المقاس زي الافي الصورة
 
بعد كدا نروح لخانه الاستايل ونختار اللاستااايل المناسب
مثلا



ونسوي في الجهه الثانية نفس الحركة بتطلع عندكمـ جدي

بعدين نروح للكتابة وتكتب اسمك باي مكان يعجيك



وطبعاً اني اهني عطيتكمـ جليتر عادي 
فيه انواع كثيرة من الجليتر
جليتر بنفسج عادي دوامة مربعات بنفسج غانق .فاتح وهكذا 
انشاء الله عندي موضوع ثاني 
انواع الجليتر وكل نووع 
واجيب ليكم كل الجليتر انشاء الله
وكيف نسوي التحديد على الجليتر زي في الفاصله الاصليه بس
هذا الدرس ممبسط كبدايه 
لو بدينا فيه بنفتح اشياء واجد
انشاااء الله فهمتوا الدرس
اول درس الي  :bigsmile: 
في الدروس الجايه انشاء الله احسن واحسن وتتعلموا اكثر واكثر
تحياتي
ريحانوو

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

مشكووره خيتو روح وريحان على الدرس الراائع 
سلمت اناملك الذهبيه على ماقدمت لنا 
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
في انتظار جديدك 
دمتي بود 
محبتك:أحلى بنوته..,

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

تسلم يدك 

بس خساااره مو كل الصور طلعت عندي

ما ادري يمكن لان الاتصال صاير بطيئ


على العموم الى عوده 


تسلم يدك


دمتــ بود

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على الطرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## النور المؤمل

مشكورة ياروح وريحان على الدرس الرائع 
بس الفرش ماشفتهم فتحت الرابط ولا شفتهم 
يعطيك الله العافية

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلمو اخواني على المرور الرائع
عطاكم الله العافية وماتقصرون
سحوورة 
اذا ماطلعوا عدك قولي احملهم لج مرة ثانية
النور المومل 
جرب هذا الرابط واذا ماشتغل عندك اعطيك واحد ثاني

من اهني

اخواني البقايا 
المشاهدات في العشرين او الثلاثين
والردود(6)
ردودكمـ تشجعني
وحضوركمـ يسعدني :bigsmile:

----------


## شذى الخليج

يسلممو أختي على الموضوع بس خساره في صور ما طلعت

----------

